# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  look

## Igor Neto

Desculpem ser me frontal mas gostava muito mais da configuracao antiga so site, sei que estamos em mudancas lentas e graduais. Mas o outro logotipo tinha muito mais pinta.


By my point of view, point a pointe with a colour nevertheless colour better than black and white collours.

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Concordo

Para além disso, acho que antes o acesso a novas mensagens era mais rápido.

----------


## Gil Miguel

> By my point of view, point a pointe with a colour nevertheless colour better than black and white collours.


Que lindo.. :JmdFou2:

----------


## Igor Neto

é um proverbio antigo essencial diz que o importante nao é pintar mas sim como se pinta daí a expressao que o preto e branco tambem tem cor.
 :Wink:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Desculpem rapazes eu aprendi com a vida "é preciso piorar para melhorar" por isso a que ter um pouco mais de calma porque isto pode-se compor e depois vamos ver como fica ,ai depois é que se critica ,não é assim. :Admirado:

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas 

Rogério, não foi uma crítica, foi apenas uma opinião e nem sei se este novo "look" é para se manter ou se é apenas temporário, mas julgo que estas opiniões podem ser um contributo positivo para o fórum.
Não leves a mal mas vou dar mais uma opinião. :Whistle:  
Acho que deveria haver uma outra forma de se consultar as votações e estas só deveriam aparecer como "nova mensagem" quando realmente isso tivesse acontecido e não apenas porque alguém votou.

Obrigado

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> ...Acho que deveria haver uma outra forma de se consultar as votações e estas só deveriam aparecer como "nova mensagem" quando realmente isso tivesse acontecido e não apenas porque alguém votou.


Concordo plenamente!

Quanto ao logo, parece-me realmente temporario, como muitas outras coisas nesta fase de actualização do software...

----------


## João Magano

Essa questão de novos votos nas votações provocarem que elas figurem como novas mensagens não é nova, já antes era assim, e não havia forma de o contornar, nesta nova versão parece-me que se mantém. Na realidade quando ha um novo voto a votação foi actualizada, por isso figura como topico actualizado.
Por outro lado se não se chamar a atenção para as actualizações nas votações mais vale não as colocar, pois se assim fosse rapidamente caíam para o fim da lista e consequentemete seriam esquecidas.

Uma sugestão: Temos a opção de Marcar todos os Foruns como lidos, se não quiserem ver as pools, vejam primeiro todas as outras novas mensagens e depois, em "Links rapidos" seleccionem Marcar todos os Foruns como lidos.

----------


## Melo Ribeiro

Efectivamente, acho uma "estopada" de todo o tamanho, quando chego ao forum e leio que tenho "n" mensagens novas quando no fundo não passam de votações, que, concordem ou não, entendo ser um exagero.
Já parece os festivais em que se vota por tudo e por nada.
Cumprimenrtos
Melo Ribeiro

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Melo Ribeiro

Penso que para já temos o problema resolvido. Na nova página de entrada as votações estão excluidas como novos tópicos.

----------


## Igor Neto

por exemplo o teu simbolo como logotipo ta fixe mas nao ta fixe o que esta parece colagem,so a estampa ou fotografia primaria, agora ate os photosmaker têm coisas melhor e mesmo a letra aquariofilia marinha faz me lembrar as maquinas antigas de detilugafrar que se usam para escrever inscreves os presos.
Desculpa parecer um quanto ao tanto antigo mas sao todos votos dum site melhor como diz uma amiga minha um fashionfreestyle, nao sei espera por outro comentarios.~Posso tar errado

----------


## Duarte Conceição

É muito díficil agradar a gregos e troianos ...

Eu gosto do formato actual  :SbSourire2:  

Não fazia questão nenhuma em ter uma página de entrada e até gosto do aspecto "retro" do logo.

Agora julgo que o mais importante são os conteúdos e a qualidade dos mesmos ...

Abraço
DC

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Estou com o Duarte.
Para mim é indiferente, uma vez que a maior parte dos conteúdos são excelentes.

Fez-me alguma confusão no início, mas já me habituei.

De qualquer maneira gosto do logo e do tipo de letra, mas acho que essa imagem precisava de um bocadinho de trabalho. parece-me que perdeste muita qualidade ao passá-la para jpeg? (terá sido?)

Se puder ajudar, manda-me a imagem original e o tipo de letra que queres usar juntamente com a indicação do tamanho que queres para ver o que se pode fazer.

Abraços,

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas,



> Se puder ajudar, manda-me a imagem original e o tipo de letra que queres usar juntamente com a indicação do tamanho que queres para ver o que se pode fazer.


Aqui fica aquilo que pedes...força nisso! :SbSourire:  

Logo para REEFFORUM

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros

Estão os logos disponiveis (incluindo versão original em PSD) 

http://www.reefforum.net/anexos/re_t..._reefforum.zip

O meu agradecimento ao nosso membro Alfredo R Deus  por me ter ajudado no tratamento da foto.

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Júlio,

Obrigado. Vou ver o que consigo fazer e depois mando-te o resultado para ver se gostas.

Inté.

R(\/)G

----------

